# serval cats ?



## amyloveys

been asked by a friend to ask if anybody knows what licences are needed and where to go to purchase serval cats ?


----------



## alan66

Full DWA license from your local council and there is a breeder in Scotland, though they only sell Savannahs, I think.

Otherwise its an import from Eire or USA.

Alan


----------



## exoticcat

*Servals*

Hi 

We are in the UK and keep exotic cats and other mammals, we have a male Serval, he is 17 months old, we have a current DWAL for him. There are not many Serval breeders in the UK. 
We imported ours about a year ago, they are fantastic felines!! :2thumb:


----------



## Nix

Exoticcat - just WOW! I would love to have a big cat!!! Where abouts in the SW are you? I was born and raised down there. Heading down for a visit week after next


----------



## rach666

exoticcat said:


> Hi
> 
> We are in the UK and keep exotic cats and other mammals, we have a male Serval, he is 17 months old, we have a current DWAL for him. There are not many Serval breeders in the UK.
> We imported ours about a year ago, they are fantastic felines!! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> image


 

omg i want one ! :flrt:


----------



## Marcia

exoticcat said:


> Hi
> 
> We are in the UK and keep exotic cats and other mammals, we have a male Serval, he is 17 months old, we have a current DWAL for him. There are not many Serval breeders in the UK.
> We imported ours about a year ago, they are fantastic felines!! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> image


What a beauty :flrt:
And look at those gorgeous markings :flrt:


----------



## Charlottie

exoticcat said:


> Hi
> 
> We are in the UK and keep exotic cats and other mammals, we have a male Serval, he is 17 months old, we have a current DWAL for him. There are not many Serval breeders in the UK.
> We imported ours about a year ago, they are fantastic felines!! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> image


Wow lovely markings never knew you could keep them! learn something new everyday!


----------



## naja-naja

you can keep serval cats although in the uk you need a dwa. they are quite popular pets in the usa as they are one of the easier exotics to keep. www.exoticcatz.com is a good site for research and it also has a discussion forum, most of the board members keep servals as their feline of choice. if you do not qualify for a dwa, or feel as though you cannot care for a serval, there is a hybrid between the servals and domestics called the savannah.


----------



## MJ75

naja-naja said:


> you can keep serval cats although in the uk you need a dwa. they are quite popular pets in the usa as they are one of the easier exotics to keep. www.exoticcatz.com is a good site for research and it also has a discussion forum, most of the board members keep servals as their feline of choice. if you do not qualify for a dwa, or feel as though you cannot care for a serval, there is a hybrid between the servals and domestics called the savannah.


Don't F1 offspring still need a DWA?


----------



## MJ75

Just out of interest how much do Servals cost? I once enquired about Asian jungle cats. I was shocked at tthe cost of a "pet" animal. Even more so at the cost of an animal with breeding rights!


----------



## exoticcat

An F1 Savannah (Serval x Domestic Cat) does require a DWAL. A socialised Serval in the UK is priced at around £7-8000 (if you can find one for sale) I imported mine and I have my own DEFRA approved Quarantine facility Which allowed me to handle and be with my Serval on a daily basis. :2thumb:


----------



## MJ75

exoticcat said:


> An F1 Savannah (Serval x Domestic Cat) does require a DWAL. A socialised Serval in the UK is priced at around £7-8000 (if you can find one for sale) I imported mine and I have my own DEFRA approved Quarantine facility Which allowed me to handle and be with my Serval on a daily basis. :2thumb:


When you say "socialised" do you mean incapable of breeding?


----------



## JPReptiles

MJ75 said:


> When you say "socialised" do you mean incapable of breeding?


It means used to being around people and othet things.

John


----------



## gazz

MJ75 said:


> Don't F1 offspring still need a DWA?


Yes like F1 Bengals.F1 Savannah does need a DWA.


----------



## naja-naja

wow, i did not know that you needed dwa for F1. at least it better then some places (some states in america have it illegal up till the F5 stage)


----------



## MJ75

exoticcat said:


> A socialised Serval in the UK is priced at around £7-8000 (if you can find one for sale)


Thats actualy a lot less than I imagined in all honesty. Based on the fact that the price quoted for an Asian leopard breeding cat was significantly more. So are Servals more common than the other species you have? Tell me to p155 off if I'm being nosey. Just curious as I haven't given up all hope of owning an ALC yet!


----------



## naja-naja

servals are normally less expensive then ALCs and such as they are more common and have better temprements, not many breeders want to work with alcs as they have a 'rep' to them.
by the way are you talking about the jungle cat or the asian leopard cat? as i've never heard of the asian jungle cat.


----------



## MJ75

naja-naja said:


> servals are normally less expensive then ALCs and such as they are more common and have better temprements, not many breeders want to work with alcs as they have a 'rep' to them.
> by the way are you talking about the jungle cat or the asian leopard cat? as i've never heard of the asian jungle cat.


A rep????

That could have so many different meanings.


----------



## [email protected]

Hi sry to change the subject abit, but wot does F1,F2 etc etc mean!!! so for an F2 savanah cat (woteva F2 means) u dont need a DWA?:blush:

Sry for the nooby questions but i am just curious!!!


----------



## naja-naja

MJ75 said:


> A rep????
> 
> That could have so many different meanings.


a reputation, they're said to be less personable then servals, from stand-offish to downright vicious!


----------



## naja-naja

[email protected] said:


> Hi sry to change the subject abit, but wot does F1,F2 etc etc mean!!! so for an F2 savanah cat (woteva F2 means) u dont need a DWA?:blush:
> 
> Sry for the nooby questions but i am just curious!!!


 F1 means first generation (50% serval/50% domestic) F2 means 75/25 in favour of the domestic. F2 high per cent means 75% serval.
please note that for a savannah to be allowed by cat associations then only certain domestic cats may be used.

there are also other hybrids like... 
bengal: domestic x asian leopard cat
chausie: jungle cat x domestic cat
safari: geffroy's cat x domestic (these are extremley difficult to breed and cost in excess of 15grand each)


----------



## MJ75

Just out of interest what would you expect to pay for an ALC with breeding rights?


----------



## Rum_Kitty

With high percentage savannahs and pure servals, is it actually possible to keep them as "pets" as some Americans seem to do? Brits seem more into keeping very exotic creatures like this outdoors in a big enclosure, I was just wondering whether its possible for these animals to become tame, like skunk/opossum tame, and live in a house? Not that I could consider it what with my cockatiels and rats, just curious lol. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## MJ75

Rum_Kitty said:


> With high percentage savannahs and pure servals, is it actually possible to keep them as "pets" as some Americans seem to do? Brits seem more into keeping very exotic creatures like this outdoors in a big enclosure, I was just wondering whether its possible for these animals to become tame, like skunk/opossum tame, and live in a house? Not that I could consider it what with my cockatiels and rats, just curious lol. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


It's my (Very limited) understanding that it's down to the conditions that you're local authority impose on your DWAL that determine whether or not they can be kept indoors or not. Basically you will need a double door enclosure to keep one. This may be required to be inside, outside or even both. But it's discretionary on your local councils part. The best thing to do would be to write (Don't take anything verbal as gospel) them and ask them what their requirements are.

The above is based on my initial enquiries into keeping an ALC. And may not apply to servals.

Best
MJ


----------



## ratsnake009

*gorgeous*

probably a stab in the dark question but how much for an f1? that is pedigree serval isnt it? replies appreciated thank you


----------



## naja-naja

Rum_Kitty said:


> With high percentage savannahs and pure servals, is it actually possible to keep them as "pets" as some Americans seem to do? Brits seem more into keeping very exotic creatures like this outdoors in a big enclosure, I was just wondering whether its possible for these animals to become tame, like skunk/opossum tame, and live in a house? Not that I could consider it what with my cockatiels and rats, just curious lol. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 i know quite a lot of americans that keep their servals (and caracals, lynx and bobcat) indoors. many have the option of going to an outdoor enclouser through a doggydoor


----------



## exoticcat

*Apologies*

Sorry to you all, being new to this forum I somehow missed all your comments about the Serval and Serval hybrids.

So if your still interested, the Serval is a great feline, large but placid. I own both Asian Leopard Cats and Servals and other great exotics. I would say neither are aggressive. I have more trouble with the Domestic Bengals. :lol2:

The ALC are not aggressive they can be shy creatures whereas the Serval is not, I cannot compare the 2 as they are 2 very different characters. 
The hybrids of both ALC and Serval are again very different and prices vary. Someone mentioned the Serval being more popular than the ALC, I am not sure this is quite true, I know many ALC owners, here in the UK and outside. The Serval is also popular but due to size people are quite reluctant to house them. 
The Generations of F1/2,3,4 and so on is due to the crossings between eg; ALC X Domestic cat, the offspring are known as F1. When the F1 mates a domestic their offspring is known as F2 and so on................

I hope this helps somewhat and I apologise for the delay, I think I need to take more time on RFUK and read!!


----------



## gazz

[email protected] said:


> Wot does F1,F2 etc etc mean!!!.


Info in the link.
TIBCS - The Foundation Bengal Cat


----------



## slinkycustard

what is the largest cat you can keep with out a licence?


----------



## exoticcat

*Largest cat without a Licence*

Largest cat without a DWAL is probably the F2 Savannah. A decent F2 male would be quite large. infertile though!

The TIBCS Link is a great one to explain the Generations.


----------



## slinkycustard

Thanks:2thumb:


----------



## exoticcat

Here are some more photos of Bongo the Serval..


----------



## Nix

He is beautiful!

Where abouts in Cornwall are you?


----------



## exoticcat

Hi 

We are not in cornwall we are near Bristol.


----------



## igrith

ive been looking at exotic cats all night. omg. the prices are rediculus. savannah cats ive been looking at are 1200 pounds each. so can somone give me a breeding lone of 2400 please!!! JOKE!! (or could be taken seriously) lol


----------



## exoticcat

Savannahs are more expensive due to how difficult they are to breed, especially the early generation Savannahs.


----------



## AmyW

exoticcat said:


> image Here are some more photos of Bongo the Serval..
> 
> image


So beautiful :flrt:

EDIT: Had a look at your pictures on your website- I am sooo jealous, you have some beautiful animals, I especially liked the Otters!


----------



## Elina

igrith said:


> ive been looking at exotic cats all night. omg. the prices are rediculus. savannah cats ive been looking at are 1200 pounds each. so can somone give me a breeding lone of 2400 please!!! JOKE!! (or could be taken seriously) lol


I honestly thought there was an extra zero on the price tag. I am quite happy to see I was wrong and that they are actually around the same price as my foxes were. Savannaha cats are stunning:flrt:.
-
Elina


----------



## exoticcat

We have a few other different animals that I have not got round to putting on the website yet. 
The Otters are great fun but sadly for sale.

We are hoping to breed Savannahs sometime in 2010, but no guarantee, as animals are so unpredictable.


----------



## xvickyx

WOW they are beautiful, markings are stunning!!


----------

